

User Reputations added to SoSoSwift - wuliwong
http://www.sososwift.com/blog/user_reputations

======
wuliwong
Recently added reputations for users of SosoSwift.com. Gain points for posting
links, fulfilling requests and amongst other things. Would love to hear
feedback if anyone has had experience with this before?

